# THIS WEEKEND - 12-14th Oct 2007 - West Stockwith, S.Yorks



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Were off to Waterfront Park at West Stockwith this weekend. I know its short notice, but if anyone fancies coming along, would be nice to see you.

Its a lovely site near a narrowboat marina and pub!

More info here.


----------

